# Ship Sounds



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Next year I'm planning on having a pirate theme in my back yard and was wondering what kind of music to play. Well today, I found this site: http://www.shipwreckpub.com/ and i love the sound/music they have on there.

However, I can't find anything like it online. More like, I don't know where I would find something like this.

Does anyone know of a good place to search for sound fx, or better yet, do you have something simailar to this that you could send me?

Any help would be great!

.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

anyone?
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here ya go. I recorded the sounds at the site you like. I have about a minute recorded for ya and it should be very easy to loop.

For WAV http://putstuff.putfile.com/67952/8090040

For MP3 http://putstuff.putfile.com/67953/6528615

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

Sickie!!! I will use these for my pirates stuff too. Does anyone have a recording of the little girl from the Pirates movie singing the Yo Ho song from the beginning of the movie?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys be careful you're not shuffling around copyrighted material...a no no here on the forums.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I no longer have the link but there is a page for all things ship like the monster list mikes boat list or something like that


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey SI i'm having troubles getting the file to download...
do you think that you could send it to me via e-mail?
my e-mail address is in the link below.
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

done


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

thank you greatly sickie!
.


----------



## Line (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey FYF 

You checked out a site I did. I actually made those sounds with a group of sounds compiled, I used a seperate seagulls, water and sea wreckage. Sadly, I can't remember where I bought them, but they were only like 10-20 dollars a wav.

I did another 2 versions of that site before the one you see now. You can see them here: http://www.LineDetail.com/shipwrecktavern and here: http://www.linedetail.com/shipwrecktavern3


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, Thanks Line.

I actually took your sound, and added the little girl singing Yoo Hoo from the 1st movie. Her singing fades in and out as the sound effects play. I'll be using it this year in my display.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Line, do you think you could send me the whole wav file via e-mail?

And Bauton, do you think you could send me your wav? I'd be interested in hearing it.

Just curious...
What programs do you guys use for sound editing?

Anyway, if you guys could help me out that would be great!
.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Will do. I'll try to post it this weekend. 
(frantically searches computer for where I put the file)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That would be great Bauton!
You could just e-mail it to me at [email protected]
So you wouldn't have to upload it to the web and stuff...
Anyways, if you could get that to me when you get the chance that would be great!
Thank you in advance!
.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

File was too large for my e-mail provider.
Here is a link to where I have it uploaded.

Any comments would be appreciated, as I'm still new to mixing.

http://www.4shared.com/file/18930507/56bfb0dc/drinkup3_1.html

just wait for the play button to show up in the lower right hand cornor of the square.


----------



## Line (Jun 23, 2007)

hahah While I won't say anything about you guys jacking my wav...  I will say I had to come back here and reply to this thread FYF because I actually found the place I bought the wavs from: http://www.audiolicense.net/sfx/subcats.asp?tier2cat_id=275

I just revived my old computer and thankfully it still had some old favorites saved.

Hopefully if you purchase some wavs in the future, you'll hit them up  They're good!

Anyhow I'll check your link Bauton 

Keep on creating all! I want to see some cool stuff this season


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

You can make some marvelous "underwater timbers creaking and groaning" noises by recording yourself growling more or less like a tiger, then slowing the sound down by several octaves (somewhere between 25% and 5% of the original speed). I like to put them in a SoundFont file, and play them via a MIDI keyboard to easily get random multiple pitches. (Then I, ahem, "accidentally" play the sound at or near original pitch, and everyone in earshot cracks up...)


----------

